

Ask HN: What's in it for the author of Conficker? - oldwesley

I was reading that Microsoft is offering $250,000 for information leading to the author of the Conficker virus. So, why would someone write such a thing and put themselves in the crosshairs of authorities? How does the author profit from this mess?
======
khafra
Worms aren't created by the likes of RTM(1) anymore; malware has been big
business, and global, for quite a while now. Conficker was probably created by
a professional malware engineer, or a team of them, working for somebody like
the Russian Business Network(2)--and in a jurisdiction that makes legal
prosecution difficult.

(1) <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Tappan_Morris> (2)
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_Business_Network>

~~~
oldwesley
wiki: The RBN has been described by VeriSign as "the baddest of the bad"

Great links. Thanks. Can't believe rtm didn't serve any jail time.

------
oldwesley
This is the NYTimes piece where they discuss the Microsoft reward:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/01/technology/internet/01viru...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/01/technology/internet/01virus.html?_r=1&hpw)

